# LFTS 11/11



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Suffering through the last few hours of work then its home for a shower, breakfast and out the door. Shooters have been on their feet and I have got the perfect wind forecast for my favorite stand. 
Good luck all, and be safe!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Snow is coming down here in Manchester. Should be a good one. Good luck and dress warm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Had a great stalk hunt interrupted by a couple yippee dogs running loose on Saturday. Have been looking forward to this morning ever since then.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m up. I’m ready to see a shooter already. It’s gonna be a cold one, high of 18 here.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

3rd cup of coffee still feel like sheet, good luck fellow hunters.
here comes the "tracking snow"


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

First day of vacation, gonna spend a lot of time in the woods. Getting some coffee in me and hoping to pinch a loaf before I walk behind the house. Will be sitting the stand I took my 8pt from. Have seen deer moving every sit so far this year, hoping for another productive morning. Good luck all.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading out into the snow . Should be good.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

24 degrees, and about 3 inches of new snow here in Charlevoix county. Set a new stand yeesterday that will hopefully be better for this NE wind. I hope they're up and cruising like they were yesterday.

And most importantly, Veterans thank you all for your service!!


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Headed out in a few. Good luck everyone.

Happy Veterans Day to all our Vets that served this country that allows us the freedoms we have today!!!


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Headed out to Monroe public land... Good luck everybody ! Shoot straight !


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Snow is piling up fast here, cup of coffee then I’m headed out. Good Luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sitting in the car waiting a bit. This will be my last hunt until Friday


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Aahhh, kicked back in bed still, nice and warm 70°, Hoyt the welsh terrier is camped out with me. Good luck boys and stay safe today!
Flight


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

I’m in. Snowing steady NE wind. Last sit before gun.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Well I had my chance yesterday. I hit a decent buck. Shot high. I knew the distance and I’ve shot deer in that exact spot more than once and I still panicked in the moment of truth and decided it was further than it was. Shot was lined up perfect just too high. It went through him just under the spine from what I could tell. Almost no blood on the arrow and fat and hair and not even much fat and only 2 drops over 200 yards where I know he went on a well used trail. My only consolation is that I’m almost positive I just gave him a sore back and not much more. Not a giant but a pretty good one. Hope he lives!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy Veterans Day to all who served...and a Happy belated Marine Corps Birthday (244 years) yesterday to all you former Marines. Semper Fi!

My wife and I volunteered for the 3rd shift at the Light At The Inn homeless shelter our church is hosting this week so I won’t be out in the woods this morning...living vicariously through you guys until maybe tonight. 

Stay warm and best of luck to all.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Hapy veteran's day, & to all who have served, all who have passed, & all of you protecting our freedom right now Thanks & God bless.
Now you shoot something will ya guys. Should be an awesome day out there & I want to see some bloody snow pics!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Happy Veterans Day! Everyone thank a veteran today, and you lucky sobs that get the day off today to sit in your stand that aren’t veterans you better thank More than one!!!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

In first an all day sit. Bumped one coming in. One of those mornings you feel like you scared every deer with in a square mile setting up. Good luck to everyone who makes it out today.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

He was cruising and stopped to check out these beds I blew out getting to my stand


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

buktruk said:


> Im
> 
> I'm trying my boys are getting them all.


Even better!!! Wait.....did I just say that? Lol

Remember. Two does work well for the team!! Team "T's Booger" needs you to dig deep!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

RMH said:


> Even better!!! Wait.....did I just say that? Lol
> 
> Remember. Two does work well for the team!! Team "T's Booger" needs you to dig deep!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yeah my boys hunting definitely takes priority, but all 3 of them tagged 8 points with their buck tags so now I get a little stand time in. Shouldn't have a problem tagging my second doe but I'd prefer one of the 3.5 year old bucks that are around preferably with the bow. Hoping for some mid day cruising.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Checked for arrow. Did not find but didn’t look hard. Found blood and some stomach. From blood it looks like I might have got liver. 

Butt did drop hard and no mule kick. Will start looking around 11-12ish. Unless it starts snowing. 
Also found corn so someone is baiting as I’m in the MNF and there are no crops around. Who would have thunk it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

MichMatt said:


> Checked for arrow. Did not find but didn’t look hard. Found blood and some stomach. From blood it looks like I might have got liver.
> 
> Butt did drop hard and no mule kick. Will start looking around 11-12ish. Unless it starts snowing.
> Also found corn so someone is baiting as I’m in the MNF and there are no crops around. Who would have thunk it.
> ...


Way too early! 12 hours minimum on that or you have a better chance of pushing him then finding him. It will probably be dead within a few hundred yards if you let it lay!


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

I’ve got coyotes all over. Tried to shoot one yesterday and it saw me draw. There were two pushing a fawn. 

I’m going to take a better look and if blood is better I’ll keep going if not I’ll pull out. 
Also going to depend on snow which it’s not doing at this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bd670 (May 18, 2012)

I would recommend waiting. If you have stomach there is no way that deer is dead yet and you will likely run it out of the county if you jump it.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

MichMatt said:


> Checked for arrow. Did not find but didn’t look hard. Found blood and some stomach. From blood it looks like I might have got liver.
> ....


If you hit the main artery you will see lots of blood and he won't go far before dying. Otherwise, ya just gotta wait and not push him from his death bed. He may be very close to where you last saw him.

L & O


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

buktruk said:


> Slow here so far. About 8.5 hours left, it'll go by a little better if a few deer would show up for entertainment.


I hear ya Man! I had one sneak up behind me and blow bout an hour ago. 
Update... Still Snowin !


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Button at 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Been napping for last 15. Saw 5 deer right i after getting in stand. Looked like a bunch of does. Hit the grunt tube once and he came in in a string. Didn’t realize he was the one bumping them lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I’ve had three different dinks chasing doe in the past hour. I would love to see the buck that the one I killed was fighting with. He had lots of fresh scars and gouges in the skin on his head and face. My taxidermist sure thinks there is possibly another one out here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)




----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> I’ve had three different dinks chasing doe in the past hour. I would love to see the buck that the one I killed was fighting with. He had lots of fresh scars and gouges in the skin on his head and face. My taxidermist sure thinks there is possibly another one out here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get the jawbone back yet? I'd like to see a couple pics please.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

LabtechLewis said:


> Did you get the jawbone back yet? I'd like to see a couple pics please.


No I haven’t, from what the taxi said I’m not getting the jaw bone because of cwd testing. I asked for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Pounded the ground thoroughly! I'm liking this new spot. Had another good stalk to 30yrds on a BB. Checked morning activity on some scrapes, then did a perimeter check of the roads. THANK YOU FRESH SNOW! Really helps a guy put together a new area quickly. I'm backing out until gun opener. Plan is to bring a co-worker that is wanting to get back into hunting, and pass the tradition down to his son.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> No I haven’t, from what the taxi said I’m not getting the jaw bone because of cwd testing. I asked for it.


Thanks. One will definitely go with the sample. You should be able to keep the other half. Guess it all depends on how ambitious the taxi is!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

LabtechLewis said:


> Thanks. One will definitely go with the sample. You should be able to keep the other half. Guess it all depends on how ambitious the taxi is!


I just texted him. He is giving me half. So when I get it I’ll post a pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

MichMatt said:


> I just shot a deer but it appears I was back as the deer took off and it’s hind quarters were not moving well. Believe the limb next to him might have got me. He went about 80 yards and then started limping along.
> Was thinking of giving it at least 4 hours. Thoughts? Or should I give it more?
> I have not inspected the area yet either.
> 
> ...


Watch the latest Hunting Beast video – he talks about this exact thing – and use your best judgement.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Sprytle said:


> View attachment 455021


I love that picture, will be out this afternoon down here supposed to start snowing around 3pm hope that holds true, I love hunting in the snow. Good luck all and Happy Veterans day to all the vets and thank you for your service!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

First deer of the day a 3pt.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Haven't read comments, phones been away. One deer I busted on way in  bitter Sweet day, time for the battle gauge next sit ! Headed north so won't expect much up there but deer camp. Then to Shiawassee . No service north. Good luck guy's, power wheel bs didn't like the cold, hindered me instead of helped !
THANK YOU VETERANS !


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Snug to the trail where I saw the big buck Friday. Ghillie suit, super quiet, stood in a line tree still for three hours and he finally came. Chasing two does around and loosing them in the woods. He came back out and made his way over to me. 
There's something special about being on the ground less than 20 yards away from a big buck. I took my time, picked a spot and pulled the trigger. Buck ran off like a banshee. 
Found the bolt, less than two inches of penetration and 0 blood or hair. Checked and grid searched for blood for two hours. Nada. 
Talked to a tracker who was super helpful but also thought that the buck is probably not going to die. 
I wish I would've clean missed instead of hitting a shoulder. Definitely would make me feel better. 
I hoped to never be in this situation and I definitely thought I'd never post about it but maybe it's useful for some. At least I can serve as a bad example. 
Good luck out there boys and girls.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Snowing pretty good here in the GR area. Stuck at work still... Taking off for 'deer camp' aka granny's house on thursday after i drop off the girls at school. Cousin sent me some photos yesterday of what has been going on around Granny's and my blind..


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Just had a doe pass through nothing seems to be trailing her.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Hoping someone downs a mega Snow buck!! Wanna see pics of a dandy in this Winter Wonderland we got going on today. Pure Michigander!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

That is a picture of an arrow, but this story unfortunately does not end with a deer at the end of a blood trail. 

Just before 9AM I was glassing the bedding area and reminiscing about the 140" buck I missed last year on this same day. 

I say missed, but I choked. I spotted him bedded under a beech tree and hit the grunt call and him came right to me, perfectly broadside and as I was drawing I bumped the release trigger and the arrow landed at his feet and he was gone. 

Well, back to today, I hit the beach tree that last years buck was using and holy antlers. Grabbed by grunt call and hit it once. No response. Tried again nothing. Time for a snort wheeze. No idea what I am doing, but my call has one. Instantly he is up and headed to me. He stops to scan exactly where the buck did last year. I was already drawn back, and easy 25 yard broadside shot. When I hit the release my normally quiet bow sounded like a shotgun going off. I still don't know what happened, but my arrow was flying erratically. Arrow once again landed just in front of another big buck. Best I can tell my Whisker Bisket is frozen solid from the 4 inches of snow. I also got hit in the face by something. Going to check over the bow at home, dry my clothes and head back out


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bowhunter426 said:


> View attachment 455199
> 
> 
> That is a picture of an arrow, but this story unfortunately does not end with a deer at the end of a blood trail.
> ...


That's unfortunate my thinking is that you probably dressed warm for today's weather conditions and your bow string hit your arm bulked up with heavy layers. Just a thought.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> That's unfortunate my thinking is that you probably dressed warm for today's weather conditions and your bow string hit your arm bulked up with heavy layers. Just a thought.


I do not think that was it. I have compression band I wear to prevent that from happening and I wore the same jacket/base layer combo I have for several years and have confidence that the string can't hit the sleeve.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Found him.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> I do not think that was it. I have compression band I wear to prevent that from happening and I wore the same jacket/base layer combo I have for several years and have confidence that the string can't hit the sleeve.


Might want to shoot your bow beforehand to be sure something major isn't wrong.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

MichMatt said:


> Found him.
> View attachment 455205
> 
> 
> ...


awesome, congrats man.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

MichMatt said:


> Found him.
> View attachment 455205
> 
> 
> ...


Nice where was the hit?


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

That deer must have been on sharp quartering to/from angle if shot was back based on hole you can see and you mentioning his back end was messed up.
Congrats on a fine deer, interested to hear about the shot.


----------



## bd670 (May 18, 2012)

MichMatt said:


> Found him.
> View attachment 455205
> 
> 
> ...


That's great and nice deer! I to am interested in the shot and autopsy results. Always something to learn.


----------



## Sevevan1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats! How far did he go? Let's hear the story!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

MichMatt said:


> Found him.
> View attachment 455205
> 
> 
> ...


Good job! Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

MichMatt said:


> Found him.
> View attachment 455205
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, nice buck glad you found him.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

MichMatt said:


> Found him.
> View attachment 455205
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!! Congrats! Was it just a case of second guessing and beating yourself up? I do that all the time. Lol

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

MichMatt said:


> Found him.
> View attachment 455205
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats that's a hog 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

bowhunter426 said:


> View attachment 455199
> 
> 
> That is a picture of an arrow, but this story unfortunately does not end with a deer at the end of a blood trail.
> ...


What bow do you have? I had something similar happen but fortunately I was target parcticing. I have an older hoyt. My bow has nylon blocks in the limb pockets to protect the limb from rubbing on the metal pocket. Kind of a protective shim. One of the blocks split and flew out of the pocket. Took me several minutes of examing rhe bow to see what happened.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

not the buck i was looking for but another doe for the freezer. hit her high and droped her right there.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Snug to the trail where I saw the big buck Friday. Ghillie suit, super quiet, stood in a line tree still for three hours and he finally came. Chasing two does around and loosing them in the woods. He came back out and made his way over to me.
> There's something special about being on the ground less than 20 yards away from a big buck. I took my time, picked a spot and pulled the trigger. Buck ran off like a banshee.
> Found the bolt, less than two inches of penetration and 0 blood or hair. Checked and grid searched for blood for two hours. Nada.
> Talked to a tracker who was super helpful but also thought that the buck is probably not going to die.
> ...


*My buddy shot one like that once.Three later he shot the same one gun hunting.He said it acted normal.they found his broad head when butchering.Hopefully you end up doing the same*


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

retired dundo said:


> *My buddy shot one like that once.Three later he shot the same one gun hunting.He said it acted normal.they found his broad head when butchering.Hopefully you end up doing the same*


Three weeks later.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Had a shooter come by at one pm. Stayed in the thick stuff about forty yards out and never gave a shot. It’s been that year, close but no connection.


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

Got it done last night on Missouri public land, grunted him into 25 yards and got about 10 inches of penetration on shoulder, he was down 50 yards later. First ever out of state deer. Been reading everyone’s post and I’m ready to get back at it in Michigan now, hopefully my buddy can get it done so we can get back before gun. Good luck everyone, amazing how fast your season can turn around


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

MichMatt said:


> Found him.
> View attachment 455205
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mat, I know you been trying hard in nw12


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Stayed in today. My hats off to you guys out in this all day snow.


----------



## wolfeman50 (Oct 4, 2016)

Sitting here at work today in Auburn Hills and As I am talking to my boss he say "look at that deer" I look and standing in our parking lot is a real nice 9 point. Of course I didn't have my phone with me at the time but man was it a great picture to see him standing there with the snow falling.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Didn't make it out. It's my birthday. Fiancee wakes me up says got you a present says "it's clothes " well for her not me. Or maybe me too

Rut around here was in full swing this morning


----------



## Polkahero (Aug 4, 2002)

Ready to head out into the polar vortex. Wind is finally in my favor so I'm not passing this up, snowstorm be damned.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Update. The shot to the chest was the second as we walked up on him while bedded. He tried to get up and fell. It was only a matter of time. Plus we got there before coyotes. 

I couldn’t just lay there and watch him die out so I shot from about 20 yards and he was done in a minute. 

First shot was stomach and a clip of liver. 

Outside of the first shot everything went well. He even ended up about 25 ft from the two track I walk down. Short drag. 
Dressed weight 130#


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Back out in the same spot as this morning. Bumped a nice buck on the way in. I don’t think he knew just what or where I was. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Happy birthday D


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

retired dundo said:


> *My buddy shot one like that once.Three later he shot the same one gun hunting.He said it acted normal.they found his broad head when butchering.Hopefully you end up doing the same*


I hope so. I’ll plan on giving it a rest until Friday and then head back out to the same spot. The does and the other bucks that were before I shot at the big one moved on way before the shot so they probably will come back?! I don’t know, never had a situation like this.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats on the deer and thank you to all of our veterans! 

Been out for over an hour now. 26 degrees with about 4in of new snow. Supposed to be another 6-11 inches coming tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Rut around here was in full swing this morning


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Didn't make it out. It's my birthday. Fiancee wakes me up says got you a present says "it's clothes " well for her not me. Or maybe me too
> 
> Rut around here was in full swing this morning


Finally a DEDGOOSE success story!!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Just had a good one go through never slowed down. Same route 2 young does came through on 30 minutes ago.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Had a nice 8 point in the backyard at lunch time. Thought about grabbing my bow out of the truck, but passed.


----------



## Eric Bee (Sep 10, 2012)

Sewey said:


> Here is for now, I’ll tell more after he’s cleaned up and hanging.
> View attachment 455359
> View attachment 455361


That's a dandy.The snow adds to the adventure. Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sewey said:


> Here is for now, I’ll tell more after he’s cleaned up and hanging.
> View attachment 455359
> View attachment 455361


Wow! Congrats on a great buck and making red snow!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Sewey said:


> Here is for now, I’ll tell more after he’s cleaned up and hanging.
> View attachment 455359
> View attachment 455361


What????? Wow!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Sewey said:


> Here is for now, I’ll tell more after he’s cleaned up and hanging.
> View attachment 455359
> View attachment 455361


My goodness! Congrats!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> Couple more:


Those are really good pictures. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

GATORGETTER said:


> View attachment 455267
> View attachment 455265
> The good lord gave me a chip shot on a nice buck this morning. I took what was given too me and he dropped where he stood. It was a long shot, 3 steps from my ladder.


Good shot on putting him down!!!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

LabtechLewis said:


> Those are really good pictures. Thanks for taking the time.


What do you guys think on age by seeing these pics? I was thinking older until I seen the teeth tonight. IMO there isn’t enough wear to be an older buck. My taxi thinks he is older than I do. Take the horns out of the equation and just look at the teeth. I really don’t know much about judging by teeth though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sewey said:


> Here is for now, I’ll tell more after he’s cleaned up and hanging.
> View attachment 455359
> View attachment 455361


Stud!! Congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

johnhunter247 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





johnhunter247 said:


> What do you guys think on age by seeing these pics? I was thinking older until I seen the teeth tonight. IMO there isn’t enough wear to be an older buck. My taxi thinks he is older than I do. Take the horns out of the equation and just look at the teeth. I really don’t know much about judging by teeth though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess would be 4.5 based on the wear on the first molar. If he was 3 he definitely needed another year


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)




----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Sewey said:


> Here is for now, I’ll tell more after he’s cleaned up and hanging.
> View attachment 455359
> View attachment 455361


Holly Wa !!! heck of a buck, congrats.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

johnhunter247 said:


> What do you guys think on age by seeing these pics? I was thinking older until I seen the teeth tonight. IMO there isn’t enough wear to be an older buck. My taxi thinks he is older than I do. Take the horns out of the equation and just look at the teeth. I really don’t know much about judging by teeth though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wildthing is a pretty good judge. Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> What do you guys think on age by seeing these pics? I was thinking older until I seen the teeth tonight. IMO there isn’t enough wear to be an older buck. My taxi thinks he is older than I do. Take the horns out of the equation and just look at the teeth. I really don’t know much about judging by teeth though.


I have experience with CA- and Replacement and Wear-aged 3YOs, but nothing older. I defer to someone with more experience. However, I agree with you that picture you posted doesn't appear to be worn significanrly more than the 3YOs I've seen. Maybe a little more, but not much.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Sewey said:


> Here is for now, I’ll tell more after he’s cleaned up and hanging.
> View attachment 455359
> View attachment 455361


Awesome buck !!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

LabtechLewis said:


> I have experience with CA- and Replacement and Wear-aged 3YOs, but nothing older. I defer to someone with more experience. However, I agree with you that picture you posted doesn't appear to be worn significanrly more than the 3YOs I've seen. Maybe a little more, but not much.


I know the horns would suggest older from the mass alone. But looking at the teeth 3 is what I was thinking as well. But I have zero experience judging teeth. Weight dressed out was 192lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Seen some good ones tonight and my nephew connected on the one I seen at 12:30 today


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Sewey said:


> Here is for now, I’ll tell more after he’s cleaned up and hanging.
> View attachment 455359
> View attachment 455361


Sweet mother of god... what a brute! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Sewey said:


> Here is for now, I’ll tell more after he’s cleaned up and hanging.
> View attachment 455359
> View attachment 455361


GREAT BUCK!!! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Wandering arrows said:


> Seen some good ones tonight and my nephew connected on the one I seen at 12:30 today
> View attachment 455375


Congrats to your nephew! Real good buck.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Haven't read comments, phones been away. One deer I busted on way in  bitter Sweet day, time for the battle gauge next sit ! Headed north so won't expect much up there but deer camp. Then to Shiawassee . No service north. Good luck guy's, power wheel bs didn't like the cold, hindered me instead of helped !
> THANK YOU VETERANS !
> View attachment 455153


Man, I gotta say, I admire you for your toughness and getting after it every day. Nobody I'd like to see more than you light up LFTS with a slammer buck. Good luck up north.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats everyone. Sewey, way to keep grinding it out!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> I somehow missed the pics of your buck John so I will have to go back and look for it. Congrats anyway.
> 
> Looking at the teeth I would estimate him to be 3 1/2. There is a slight possibility that he might be 4 1/2 but if I had to choose one or the other I would go 3 1/2. Congrats again.


 Question for you as this has been a point of debate on aging deer in our group based on wear, what do you think contributes the most to tooth wear? Eating woody browse or the summer diet. We have noticed that suburban deer tend to age younger by tooth wear that the deer from up north and our theory is the large amount of non woody browse in spring thri the fall helps

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/posts/7807755/


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

bowhunter426 said:


> Question for you as this has been a point of debate on aging deer in our group based on wear, *what do you think contributes the most to tooth wear? Eating woody browse or the summer diet. * We have noticed that suburban deer tend to age younger by tooth wear that the deer from up north and our theory is the large amount of non woody browse in spring thri the fall helps
> 
> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/posts/7807755/


Don't really know bowhunter426. I've never actually looked at any suburban deer. Could be an interesting discussion though...

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

bowhunter426 said:


> Question for you as this has been a point of debate on aging deer in our group based on wear, what do you think contributes the most to tooth wear? Eating woody browse or the summer diet. We have noticed that suburban deer tend to age younger by tooth wear that the deer from up north and our theory is the large amount of non woody browse in spring thri the fall helps
> 
> https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/posts/7807755/


I'm not answering for W.T....

I suspect sand/dirt as part of "premature" wear compared to others.
Minerals in soil being an attraction , and uptake being just happenstance in poor soils..

A now gone farmer had a fawn hang around for quite a while. Suspected orphan.
He stressed in comment that "that thing ate a lot of dirt".
Not a poor soil area he was in....But the fawn was after something for some reason.

There were/are tiny two leafed forbs in a couple areas I found deer browsing. Oct. originally. And Nov. in the last instance , under pines. Flush with soil surface , getting soil with them was inevitable.

Johns buck's teeth are still well defined. Sharp points are worn to be sure ,but not very blunt yet either. He was functioning well in his habitat , and eating just fine ,whatever he was eating...And it does not look like he was eating/chewing much sand.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> What do you guys think on age by seeing these pics? I was thinking older until I seen the teeth tonight. IMO there isn’t enough wear to be an older buck. My taxi thinks he is older than I do. Take the horns out of the equation and just look at the teeth. I really don’t know much about judging by teeth though.


Did you send the teeth in? Any intel?


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

LabtechLewis said:


> Did you send the teeth in? Any intel?


I did not unfortunately. I contacted deerage.com and it turns out I had the wrong teeth. I thought they needed the jaw bone with the teeth intact that I saved to send in. They told me they need the two front center lower teeth in order to accurately do the test. Those were long gone as my taxi had disposed of them. I was bummed as I wanted to find out the age. I am pretty certain he was a 3 year old. But what do I know...


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> I did not unfortunately. I contacted deerage.com and it turns out I had the wrong teeth. I thought they needed the jaw bone with the teeth intact that I saved to send in. They told me they need the two front center lower teeth in order to accurately do the test. Those were long gone as my taxi had disposed of them. I was bummed as I wanted to find out the age. I am pretty certain he was a 3 year old. But what do I know...


Thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

johnhunter247 said:


> I did not unfortunately.* I contacted deerage.com and it turns out I had the wrong teeth. I thought they needed the jaw bone with the teeth intact that I saved to send in.* They told me they need the two front center lower teeth in order to accurately do the test. Those were long gone as my taxi had disposed of them. I was bummed as I wanted to find out the age. I am pretty certain he was a 3 year old. But what do I know...


Yes - They use the 2 middle incisors from the front of the lower jaw for the Cementum Annuli testing. They don't need anything else.

Can't remember what happened to the other side of the jaw bone? Did your Taxidermist submit it to the lab for CWD testing? If so, the DNR would have aged it as a part of that process and that will be listed on the lab report.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Wild Thing said:


> Yes - They use the 2 middle incisors from the front of the lower jaw for the Cementum Annuli testing. They don't need anything else.
> 
> Can't remember what happened to the other side of the jaw bone? Did your Taxidermist submit it to the lab for CWD testing? If so, the DNR would have aged it as a part of that process and that will be listed on the lab report.
> 
> View attachment 499257


Yep just like that. Just don't leave them in the garage soaking in water to loosen them up & forget about it. Yes I'm an idiot & that smell is still permeated in my right nostril.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wild Thing said:


> Yes - They use the 2 middle incisors from the front of the lower jaw for the Cementum Annuli testing. They don't need anything else.
> 
> Can't remember what happened to the other side of the jaw bone? Did your Taxidermist submit it to the lab for CWD testing? If so, the DNR would have aged it as a part of that process and that will be listed on the lab report.
> 
> View attachment 499257


Yes my taxi said he was sending it in for cwd testing. Wouldn’t the dnr need the same thing as deerage.com for age testing?


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Namrock said:


> Yep just like that. Just don't leave them in the garage soaking in water to loosen them up & forget about it. Yes I'm an idiot & that smell is still permeated in my right nostril.


Can you post a picture of your jaw bone so I can compare it to mine. I’m pretty sure the stud you killed was at least 4 if not older.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

johnhunter247 said:


> Can you post a picture of your jaw bone so I can compare it to mine. I’m pretty sure the stud you killed was at least 4 if not older.


This is jaw from my 2018 buck that was CA aged by deerage.com at 4 1/2 yrs.
















The next pics are the jaw from last year's buck you were asking about. I don't have the CA results yet as my [email protected]$$ didn't get them sent out until just last week.








Below is a comparison of both for reference


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

This year's seems to have more wear. That puts it at 5YO? Dang!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Those both look to have a lot more wear then the one I have. Maybe mine was a two year old! I would love to have seen the buck I killed in two more years. When the buck came in I had zero history with him. Never seen him before and I would have sworn he was over four. It makes me go back to the drawing board thinking I know zip!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> Those both look to have a lot more wear then the one I have. Maybe mine was a two year old! I would love to have seen the buck I killed in two more years. When the buck came in I had zero history with him. Never seen him before and I would have sworn he was over four. It makes me go back to the drawing board thinking I know zip!


I suppose anything is possible, but the overall evidence supports at least 3YO IMO. Why would you swear it was a 5YO, considering zero history? For how long did you observe before striking?


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> This year's seems to have more wear. That puts it at 5YO? Dang!


With the pictures I got of him in 2018, I'm betting he's at least 5. Cause if he put that much bone up top as a 3 yr old, I'm back to square one on field judging them.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

LabtechLewis said:


> I suppose anything is possible, but the overall evidence supports at least 3YO IMO. Why would you swear it was a 5YO, considering zero history? For how long did you observe before striking?


I had about 15 minutes from the time I seen him until the time I killed him. My buck had incredible mass and surprising he would only be three with the type of mass he has not to mention his inside spread. If my buck is a three year old it’s remarkable in any sense considering his gross score is in the 160’s. You don’t see many three year olds score that well anywhere. So it’s hard to think he was a three year old. But there wasn’t much wear on the teeth. I’m not sure how accurate judging is by tooth wear. I just wish I had known what I needed so I could have gotten the correct age. I will ask my taxi what he found out on the report from the dnr from sending in the other half of the jaw for cwd testing. Does anyone know how accurate that age testing is from the dnr?


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> I had about 15 minutes from the time I seen him until the time I killed him. My buck had incredible mass and surprising he would only be three with the type of mass he has not to mention his inside spread. If my buck is a three year old it’s remarkable in any sense considering his gross score is in the 160’s. You don’t see many three year olds score that well anywhere. So it’s hard to think he was a three year old. But there wasn’t much wear on the teeth. I’m not sure how accurate judging is by tooth wear. I just wish I had known what I needed so I could have gotten the correct age. I will ask my taxi what he found out on the report from the dnr from sending in the other half of the jaw for cwd testing. Does anyone know how accurate that age testing is from the dnr?


Another thing that makes me think he is a younger deer is his skull plate is rather small compared to some of the 4/5+ year olds I’ve killed in Iowa and Missouri.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

johnhunter247 said:


> *Yes my taxi said he was sending it in for cwd testing. Wouldn’t the dnr need the same thing as deerage.com for age testing?*


*

Yes my taxi said he was sending it in for cwd testing.
*
If your taxi sent the head and jaw bone or jaw bone and lymph nodes, the CWD testing has already been completed and the results (including the age) will be posted on-line on the CWD Testing website.

_*Wouldn’t the dnr need the same thing as deerage.com for age testing?*_

No. The DNR uses the Tooth Replacement & Wear Method to age deer. The incisors are not used for this method.

Deerage.com uses the Cementum Annuli method to age deer. They need the 2 middle incisors but they do not use the molars or premolars.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wild Thing said:


> *
> Yes my taxi said he was sending it in for cwd testing.
> *
> If your taxi sent the head and jaw bone or jaw bone and lymph nodes, the CWD testing has already been completed and the results (including the age) will be posted on-line on the CWD Testing website.
> ...


Thanks Wildthing. I looked it up on there website and found it. I guess I was right and 3.5 for age. Pretty impressive for a Michigan 3 year old. I’m quite surprised for a 3 year old to have that much antler.


----------

